
Facebook Co-Founder Eduardo Saverin Backs Mobile Wallet Startup CrowdMob - Brainix
http://techcrunch.com/2012/05/17/eduardo-saverin-backs-mobile-wallet-contender-crowdmob/
======
moorage
Hey! Happy to answer any questions anyone may have here :) I'm a co-founder of
CrowdMob, huge Hacker News consumer, and ex-YC-reject :P

~~~
tzz
Your site doesn't really say what you do. What do you do exactly? Also, could
allow a way for people to control the auto scrolling on your site.

[edit] Also can you tone it down when you describe yourself as "we are elite".
It can be mistaken for arrogance by your users:

    
    
       Even though our business is growing at an amazing pace, we  
       are hiring slowly. We are an elite, close-knit group of 
       people

~~~
moorage
Yo! Agreed -- we've been so busy on building/iterating on product that we
haven't finished the site. Ironically, our UI/UX gal Jenn is working on arrows
as I write this!

While we upgrade our site, here's a little overview about what we do:
[https://speakerdeck.com/u/m3moore/p/overview-of-crowdmob-
may...](https://speakerdeck.com/u/m3moore/p/overview-of-crowdmob-may-2012)

~~~
tzz
The new site looks much better.

------
rdl
Congratulations. Great PR strategy there, using a timely news story to get
covered.

The product itself looks great, and the TC article did a much better job than
average in explaining why the big companies won't be successful building this.

~~~
moorage
Thanks Ryan! :) We think we're really onto something here. Only time will
tell.

------
tallpapab
Let's see, Eduardo invested $30,000 in Facebook? And he's perceived (so he can
borrow) to be worth over three billion now. So he can afford to invest $30,000
again about 100,000 times. Maybe he'll hit again. I'm not sure his investment
is something to brag about though. He doesn't look good right now. Many folks
might avoid his investments because they think he is disrespectful and
immoral.

~~~
joering2
Beyond liking certain person or not (it doesn't matter to me if Ed is really
spending all days in bed with asian _models_ sniffing coke from their breasts
and drinking champagne - guess that's good for him!), I don't get your point.
Its not like he invested $30k last night in FB.

When he was putting money into Facebook, it was unknown and had zero or
minimal traction! Its like putting $50k today in JoeShmoeMobile App. Yes, he
is worth whatever he's getting out, because this money _made_ Facebook what it
is today, whether you like it or not, whether $0.03MM != $3,000MM or not.

edit: I am sure there are people that will avoid doing business with him. But
I also think having $3B buys you plenty time of other important or successful
or brilliant people that would die to work for you.

~~~
tallpapab
You sound angry. Not sure why. Some feel that his tax evasion efforts are
unseemly. Not sure why you're focused on his lucky strike.

------
breakyerself
Fuck that guy. edit:(Good for you though)

